# John Deere 750 Mechanical Issues



## CobKnobber (Jul 8, 2011)

Help! I have an awful lot of trouble getting my JD 750 into gear, especially when it has been parked for a while. It's as if the clutch isn't releasing; lots of gear grinding trying to pull it into any gear from neutral. But the clutch seems to work fine once I am traveling and stopping. Does this tractor have synchronizers that can go bad at 750 hours? Also, it has a Model 70 FEL on board that doesn't raise evenly; the right side begins raising before the left. Is there a way to equalize the hydraulic pressure between the boom pistons?

Thanks for any similar experience or advice,

Kenny Ray


----------

